# School's out for summer!!!!



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, that's it - another school year has finished, and I'd just like to say, thank god for that!! I'm so proud of my "little" babies - they've flown through their courses and well done to them all!!:clap2: My twins are now ready to go into the first year of secondary and my youngest, into the fifth year of primary. Their teachers who have taken them through have been bloody brilliant - lots of emotion today as they finished - parties, presents, scrap books, poems and letters were presented to the teachers by their classes and not a dry eye in the place apparently. Everyone's so damn happy for a change and it's wonderful!! So, I'm going to be absolutely positive and start this summer as I mean to go on. In spite of the pain I'm in, I'm grateful to my wonderful GP today who has given me some doozy of a pain killer, so I'm assured a good night's sleep tonight and has already booked me in for a spinal x-ray. But will that stop me having the best summer ever??? Will it hell! So, I'm raising a nice cool glass of beer right now to you all - may you all have a wonderful summer wherever you are.:spit:

Tally.xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Oooooh thanks Tally:tea:. Was it them slabs??!!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Well, that's it - another school year has finished, and I'd just like to say, thank god for that!! I'm so proud of my "little" babies - they've flown through their courses and well done to them all!!:clap2: My twins are now ready to go into the first year of secondary and my youngest, into the fifth year of primary. Their teachers who have taken them through have been bloody brilliant - lots of emotion today as they finished - parties, presents, scrap books, poems and letters were presented to the teachers by their classes and not a dry eye in the place apparently. Everyone's so damn happy for a change and it's wonderful!! So, I'm going to be absolutely positive and start this summer as I mean to go on. In spite of the pain I'm in, I'm grateful to my wonderful GP today who has given me some doozy of a pain killer, so I'm assured a good night's sleep tonight and has already booked me in for a spinal x-ray. But will that stop me having the best summer ever??? Will it hell! So, I'm raising a nice cool glass of beer right now to you all - may you all have a wonderful summer wherever you are.:spit:
> 
> Tally.xx
> 
> ...


Oh no, Tally, what happened to you? I thought you'd been a bit quiet lately. You been in an accident of some sort?
BTW, That was a classic - Schools Out - just heard it other day on radio. My son's last day has been more of an anti climax, no parties, other than one organised by AMPA the other week, which was really just a magic show with a local magician whose finale was to "behead" a dad from the audience (yes this is Fuengirola not Afghanistan) and last Friday's "fiesta de agua", which involved squirting people with water pistols in the canteen, and he didnt have one so he was right miffed. Still, he has now completed his first year in school, so that's a major turning point.
Hope the drugs DO work, and that you get better soon.
Caz.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Great news, Taliban. Take some credit yourself for their success. Without you and your husband's support I am sure things would have been different. Proud of you all


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Oh no, Tally, what happened to you? I thought you'd been a bit quiet lately. You been in an accident of some sort?
> BTW, That was a classic - Schools Out - just heard it other day on radio. My son's last day has been more of an anti climax, no parties, other than one organised by AMPA the other week, which was really just a magic show with a local magician whose finale was to "behead" a dad from the audience (yes this is Fuengirola not Afghanistan) and last Friday's "fiesta de agua", which involved squirting people with water pistols in the canteen, and he didnt have one so he was right miffed. Still, he has now completed his first year in school, so that's a major turning point.
> Hope the drugs DO work, and that you get better soon.
> Caz.


Cheers girls - i'll soldier on - just gotta knock the hard labour on the head for a while - to quote XTreme : "Women, know your place" .... result of a car accident a few years back - however, looking forward to my cocktail later!!

Kids had a brilliant time - a big fiesta on Saturday in the school grounds - loads of activities and exhibitions, bbq, etc. So great to see all the families sat around on picnic rugs, having a whale of a time. They do it so well here - such a wonderful sense of family and community, isn't there?  it here!!

Tally.xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Great news, Taliban. Take some credit yourself for their success. Without you and your husband's support I am sure things would have been different. Proud of you all


:hug: Thanks, hon. I'm feeling the love - or it's the beer and sedatives....

Tally.xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

¡No lo sé!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Do you want me to come up there and rub it better Tally? It was a chest strain you had wasn't it?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

El burro rebuzna


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> El burro rebuzna


Wise words Steve! And no.....there's nothing I can do for your groin strain!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Wise words Steve! And no.....there's nothing I can do for your groin strain!


groin strain?? Steve??? form an orderly queue ladies 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

So, there is something the Donkey Lover and Steve agree on. I KNEW if we waited long enough we'd find something. 

XTreme I am in your neck of the woods Wednesday or Thursday. Fancy a coffee? I can give you all the goss on Jojo!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> So, there is something the Donkey Lover and Steve agree on. I KNEW if we waited long enough we'd find something.
> 
> XTreme I am in your neck of the woods Wednesday or Thursday. Fancy a coffee? I can give you all the goss on Jojo!


Yeh.....great Steve! You going to be in Huescar itself.....or any of the other towns?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> groin strain?? Steve??? form an orderly queue ladies
> 
> Jo xxx


If there's an infection you'll have to suck the poison out though Jo!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> If there's an infection you'll have to suck the poison out though Jo!


er, I'm just in charge of keeping the queue orderly XT, I dont think I'll participate!! I dont like Baileys 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

...and you are a respectable married lady. (Sadly LOL)


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> If there's an infection you'll have to suck the poison out though Jo!


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!You lot are disgusting uke:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Chica said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!You lot are disgusting uke:


Que pasa chica.........it's not me with the oozing, festering groin infection.

My groin is spotless!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

¡Basta ya!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

My groin is spotless! [/QUOTE]

Really??? In this heat??:eyebrows:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

¡Basta ya!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> ¡Basta ya!


Vale Steve. Yo dire nada mas.:tape2:


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> So, I'm raising a nice cool glass of beer right now to you all - may you all have a wonderful summer wherever you are.:spit:
> 
> Tally.xx
> 
> ...


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Xose said:


> Tallulah said:
> 
> 
> > So, I'm raising a nice cool glass of beer right now to you all - may you all have a wonderful summer wherever you are.:spit:
> ...


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Xose said:
> 
> 
> > Grazas Xose!!
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes Tally, I hope the backs ok!! you take it easy!

jo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Agony actually - but thanks girls. Those pills the GP gave me yesterday did nothing for it except to put me in a state of drowsiness....but you won't know the difference on here, I usually post a load of crap anyway!!! xxx


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Great news, *Taliban*. Take some credit yourself for their success. Without you and your husband's support I am sure things would have been different. Proud of you all



When did the Taliban start operating in Spain , Steve?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

mayotom said:


> When did the Taliban start operating in Spain , Steve?


Wakey, wakey!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Didn't you know Mayo? I shaved off my beard and took refuge in the Galician hills four years ago.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Hey Steve.....you still planning on coming up this way?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Hey Steve.....you still planning on coming up this way?


Indeed - just need to confirm date and time. Should know tomorrow.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Indeed - just need to confirm date and time. Should know tomorrow.


No probs Steve!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

OMG!!!!!! I would just love to be a fly on the wall for that meeting LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Your ears will be burning!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Your ears will be burning!


Dont you dare talk about me!!! well if you do you both tell each other how lovely I am!!!

If I wasnt going to the Aqua park, I'd gatecrash!!!!????

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Ladies and gentlemen, Jojo is pure spoof. She is making her excuses before she even knows when I'll be scrounging a coffee from XTreme!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, Jojo is pure spoof. She is making her excuses before she even knows when I'll be scrounging a coffee from XTreme!



Thats a point, make sure you take enough loose change for coffees Xtreme!!!!

Jo xxx


----------

